# protein



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

how  the  hell  do  i  get 300g  of  protein  day  tell  me  the  cheapest  way  poss  ty


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 7, 2004)

You've posted this in the wrong forum...there is a forum for diet. This forum is only for steroid related questions.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 7, 2004)

pop said:
			
		

> how  the  hell  do  i  get 300g  of  protein  day  tell  me  the  cheapest  way  poss  ty



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

eggs- eggs are cheap
tuna- canned tuna is pretty cheap
chicken- buy the whole breast (skin, bones and all) and de-skin and de-bone it 
            yourself, that is chep.
turkey- same as chicken
Protein poweder- it is cheap

300g of protein isn't a lot at all.  it shouldn't be that expensive.

get a membership to a wholesale store (BJs, Costco, Sam'e etc..) as you can buy everythign in bulk and freeze it.


----------



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks  m8 i was  eating  2  tins  of  tuna  a day  but  they  reckon  its  got  mercury  in  it


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

If you eat chunk tuna oppose to the albacore there is supposedly much less mercury.


----------



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

chunk tuna oppose to  the  albacore ?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Ummm, yup!


----------



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

wat is it i mean lol  albacore


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

wat  is  albacore


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

A type of Tuna


----------



## pop (Sep 7, 2004)

have  2  look  out  for  it  havent  seen it  tyvm


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

albacore tastes better though. Chunk light is the most disgusting cat food I have ever eaten.  I'd rather take my chances with mercury poisoning.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL, my tuna days are over, but I always spent the xtra money on pure white albacore.


----------



## Jeff98 (Sep 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> albacore tastes better though. Chunk light is the most disgusting cat food I have ever eaten. I'd rather take my chances with mercury poisoning.


 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2004)

pop said:
			
		

> how  the  hell  do  i  get 300g  of  protein  day  tell  me  the  cheapest  way  poss  ty



_http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35109_


----------



## pop (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks vieope  off 2  catch  some  grasshoppers


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL, my tuna days are over,


I'm curious to know why, Robert?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35109_


I will consider eating grasshopper, if and when i am born again as a frog.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 19, 2020)

Try Eggs and chicken!


----------



## TomRiddle (Oct 19, 2020)

Why not fish also?


----------



## TomRiddle (Nov 3, 2020)

Fish is useful only when you'll steam it.


----------

